# where to fish?



## bamafisher (Jan 19, 2011)

hey guys i just moved down here from alabama to pensacola i love fishin and just tryin to get a few tips on where to start out and stuff anything will help thanks


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Welcome to Pensacola!!*

*Here is what I did many many years ago:*

*1 Get a pole and tackle.*
*2. Place bait on the hook, artificial or real, dead or alive, shrimp works great.*
*3. Cast fishing line into any water you find around town.*

*If you do not have a boat, try the piers and docks around P-cola. Surf fishing works great also. I did allot of wade fishing in Grand Lagoon. Then I got a canoe, to stay dry, and continued to fish Grand Lagoon allot.*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

shrimp will catch about anything around here. Try to stick with land structures til you find your way around. jetties, piers, and bayous are your friend.


----------



## bamafisher (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks for the tips im really lookin into tryin to catch some reds i like fishin with soft plastic any good places??


----------



## lingthing (Nov 9, 2007)

Well ya kno wat i say?? fish the pier son!! thats my second home. Sal will be glad to another local pier rat


----------



## lingthing (Nov 9, 2007)

well..you aint a local..but you get the point


----------



## hurricanemike (Feb 18, 2011)

go to Navarre pier pcola is a tourist trap


----------



## Heartbreaker (Jun 30, 2009)

ther is a little place in p-cola bay its called Dead Mans Island great place for redfish,trout,mullet and just `bout anythig else. just slap on a shrimp and find sum structure and hold on tight!! ps you`ll have to be patient


----------



## jchristian (Feb 17, 2011)

bama fisher, try gold spoons and soft plastics around deer point... it's about a mile west of shoreline park... i've always had good luck there as there are plenty of grass beds and white pot holes to fish...

try fiddler crabs around bridges and pilings in about 6 to 12 ft of water for sheepshead.

pompano are also about to be here!!! fish the beach on an incoming tide early in the morning with sandfleas and fresh dead shrimp...

hope this helps and welcome to the area.


----------

